# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Aufschütten Regenzeit

## marrai

Hallo
 Ich bin nächstes Jahr warscheinlich erst mitte august in thailand. Da es da ja mehr regnet wollt ich mal fragen ob man da dann auch aufschütten (Grundstück) kann? Oder ist es zwingend es in der trockenzeit zu machen?

----------


## schiene

Das Problem ist,dass die Erde meist nass ist und so die LKWs nicht viel laden können.Auch ist es oftmals schwer an die Aushubstellen ran zu fahren und die 
Bagger können auch nicht immer arbeiten da sie  im Schlamm versinken.

----------


## chauat

In der Regenzeit kommt echt viel Wasser runter. Da kann man nur Arbeiten im Haus Planen, schnell ist mal nee Woche weg nur weil es ununterbrochen Regnet und nichts geht. 

Gruß
Martin

----------


## marrai

Ach ja nähe surath regnet es im August noch ned so arg.  Ich werd es dieses mal doch wagen!

----------


## chauat

Die Verbindung aus Mitte August und das du auch im Südlichen Thailand bist hatte ich jetzt gar nicht so einbezogen sonder nur auf das „Regenzeit“ alles bezogen.  ::

----------

